# Evobaskets



## Evobaskets (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for checking out Evobaskets. We are the first modular surf fishing basket system to come to market and are proud to partner with 2coolfishing. Our patent pending design allows the end user to build a basket they want, in stages if they want, using basic hand tools, while using the highest quality components possible. In short, this can be the last basket system you ever purchase! 

All our products are hand built in the great state of Pennsylvania, so we can honestly say we are 100% made in the USA. All our products are primarily aluminum (only our hitch assembly is steel and the axle assembly for our cart package is stainless steel) and is hand TIG welded by master welders. All our plate is 3/16â€ aluminum CNC router cut to assure proper fitment and consistency while our tubing is 1/8â€ wall router notched. Our patent pending â€œLâ€ shaped load carrying bracket was computer designed to maximize strength and longevity. Our baskets are rated to carry up to 500lbs total load. 

Our hitch assembly is designed to offer the user 12â€ of overall height adjustment and also have 4 â€œdepthâ€ locations allowing the user to mount the basket closer to the hitch or further away to clear rear mounted spare tires, lift gates, and some tail gates. 

Currently our accessory line is geared around the fisherman, with surf fishing being a primary focus but we are not forgetting the boat guys either! We offer several different rod holders allowing you to customize your set up, bait bucket/cooler/tackle-box holder, cooler hold down which doubles as a cutting board, and lastly our cart packages. Our cart packages can be used stand alone or outfitted for the beach with rod holders, and even when in cart form our removable hitch can still be re-installed with two pins and put right back on your truck. So now you can have a beach/pier cart that doubles as your vehicle basket! We also offer a â€œspacer kitâ€ which will allow you to â€œstackâ€ up to two accessories in each basket mounting location. 

Not interested in a cooler holding basket and just want a basic rod carrier for your hitch, we have you covered there as well with our mounting â€œplateâ€. Simply purchase the plate and a pair of rod holder (a pair will hold 6 rods) and away you go. You still have the ability to â€œstackâ€ accessories on our plate so you can add a second set of rod holders, or a bait bucket holder, the sky is the limit really. 
People ask â€œwhy powder coat aluminumâ€, well the answer is simple, our line is all about customizing your set up and what better way of customizing then with color. Our standard stock color is gray however we have access to virtually any color the end user wishes to use. Some unique colors do have an additional charge but to be able to get what you wantâ€¦â€¦â€¦, currently we a coating a basket/cart system for a company in a nice candy apple red for example. 

So now on to the goods, for the remainder of April if you order a basket we will offer 50% off a set of rod holders of your choice. Simply mention this add when you call in to order (please bear with us, our e-commerce site is being built but we didnâ€™t want to miss the spring fishing season). If you need help laying out a basket package give us a call or shoot us an email and we will put something together for you. 
Thank you for checking out Evobaskets, please take a moment to check out our web page and like us on Facebook. 

www.evobaskets.com
www.facebook.com/evobaskets.com


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice. Always good to have more options.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Evobaskets (Apr 15, 2015)

justletmein said:


> Nice. Always good to have more options.


Thank you, this whole design came to be by two friends needing new fishing baskets (as our old ones had failed) and: 
1. Not liking what was on the market
2. Not agreeing on one design
3. Wanting something that would last

So we came up with the modular set up, giving the user options without going to a custom fabricator and allowing "growth" over time, because lets face it, we as fishermen are not going to decrease the amount of gear we have and travel with!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Evobaskets said:


> Thank you, this whole design came to be by two friends needing new fishing baskets (as our old ones had failed) and:
> 1. Not liking what was on the market
> 2. Not agreeing on one design
> 3. Wanting something that would last
> ...


Curious if you've got a YouTube video or something showing the modular pieces and such?


----------



## Evobaskets (Apr 15, 2015)

Funny you should ask, we went to the beach last week to shoot a bunch and the wind kept that from happening, we are planning to accept not fighting Mother Nature and should be shooting in doors later next week and will get vids posted ASAP. 

We had been holding out for a while but the weather is just not cooperating this sping for us but you are right, vids will help as this is a visual product, hard to explain with printed words.


----------

